# Are there any paralegal jobs in Texas?



## Andru.hery (Nov 21, 2008)

Few days ago, I have heard about paralegal jobs and found interest in that. As I am a Texas resident I would like to know about the paralegal jobs there. Are there any paralegal jobs available in Dallas? If you people have any idea about such jobs available in Dallas, then please let me know.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sure there are. I heard it on the internet.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

do they get much snow in Dallas?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

What part of California do you live in sweetheart?

I am concerned you will be driving on the same road at the same time my daughter is.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You live in California, signed onto a forum which is clearly snow-related and with the first post ask about the career outlook for paralegals in Texas. The first thing you need to do is find another career field - you lack the reasoning capacity needed as a Paralegal. Maybe snowplow operator in Alabama.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Mick;645604 said:


> Maybe snowplow operator in Alabama.


Mick, this guy doesnt know how to plow snow.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Gicon;646050 said:


> Mick, this guy doesnt know how to plow snow.


That's why I suggested Alabama. Won't do much harm there.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Are you serious...WHY!!!! This is ********  makes as much sense as that!


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

Mick;646304 said:


> That's why I suggested Alabama. Won't do much harm there.


Now that's a great idea.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

who created the ghost here . no one is this dumb*.


----------

